# Lake Conjola area



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

I will be fishing the waters around lake Conjola between 27th jan to the 29th. Anyone also doing the same and want company please send me a pm.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

hey bjfisherman,
i could possiblty be around Lake Conjola on the 25th 26th and 27th. I will let you know if i am and it would be awesome if you would like to catch up for a fishing session.
cheers
Alan


----------



## dian11 (Jan 13, 2014)

It is interesting to me


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

patwah said:


> Where abouts do you fish brother?


On akff perhaps


----------

